
Texas legislators considering making abortion potentially punishable by death - xivzgrev
https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/04/10/politics/texas-legislature-abortion-bill/index.html
======
ChrisGranger
So a woman who takes the "morning after" pill could be executed? Are these
lawmakers insane?

~~~
zunzun
Would not this make the pharmacy sales clerks who handled the sale, in
addition to the pharmacist, indictable both under charges of accessory to
murder and under conspiracy to commit murder?

